# Übungen fürs Trial



## SNaaKE (4. Mai 2009)

Hii Leutee hab mal ne frage:

ich fahre schon längeree Zeiit Freeride und BMX, bin jetz i-wie auf den trip von TRIAL gekommen...

Wollte mal fragen ob es sinn macht erstmal ein bisschen mit meinem normalen MTB von stevens i-welche trial geschichten zu versuchn um zu merken ob mir das überhaupt liegt und wirklich sinn macht (bevor ich mir n bike kaufe) wenn ich trial anfange...

wenn ja mit was könnte ich anfangen zu üben?oder gibt es i-welche grundlagen die man mit m mtb draufhaben sollte um überhaupt mit TRIAL anfangen zu können??

Dankee für eure antworten...


----------



## kamo-i (4. Mai 2009)

Ich kenn ja dein skillfaktor jetzt nicht, aber vll. erstmal vollständig und sicher auf der stelle stehen. Oder den "zap tap" usw. 

schau mal hier - ryan leech hat mal so nen paar tutorials gemacht...
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=18890F0A9CF9F5D6&search_query=leech+trial+tutorial

oder such einfach nach "leech trial tutorial" bei youtube...

ich hoffe das hilft dir nen bisschen weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (4. Mai 2009)

Den Link von kamo-i kann ich wärmstens empfehlen . 
Gerade die Basics (damit beschäftige ich mich derzeit) sind gut erklärt und dafür braucht man erstmal kein Trialbike.

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## SNaaKE (4. Mai 2009)

ohaa hehee dankee..hätte jetz nich so schnell mit ner antwort gerechnet hehe...kann den link aber leider erst zuhause anguggn.bin grad noch im geschäft un da kann ich keine videos abspielen.ham iwie den player da niich un runterladen is mir au zu gefährlich.(wir ham ne sehr gute edv) haha...
aber dankee schonmal...

ich melde mich dann nochmal wenn ich ihn angeguggt habe...


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2009)

räderversetzen, balancieren, kleine BWH sollten schon gehen.


----------



## SNaaKE (4. Mai 2009)

sorry wenn ich so blöd frage aber was meinst du mit räder versetzen??
und was sind BWH´s?

dankeee...


----------



## tha_joe (4. Mai 2009)

BWH = Backweheelhop = hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad
Räder versetzen bedeutet, dich von einer Stelle zu einer andern zu bewegen, ohne zu fahren. Also einfach die Räder mit blockierten Bremsen seitlich zu versetzen. Dazu ist natürlich der Trackstand wieder elementar wichtig. 

Bei BWH musst du evtl ein bisschen aufpassen, dass du dir dein Bike nicht überlastest, ich weiß nicht was für ein Bike du fährst, aber normale Scheibenbremsaufnahmen verzeihen relativ wenig negative Belastung am Hinterrad, das wäre zu beachten. Bevor es noch Tränen gibt....
Gruß Joe


----------



## SNaaKE (4. Mai 2009)

okaii coool jaaap werde ich versuchen dankeee schonmaal...du hast ja echt ahnung..


----------



## kamo-i (4. Mai 2009)

zu den bwh´s fand ich auch folgendes tutrial sehr hilfreich:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRLi1U61u4g"]YouTube - rear wheel hops[/ame]

...ist bei dem ersten link nämlich nicht mit dabei.


----------



## SNaaKE (4. Mai 2009)

ohaa is ja mal echt geiil danke...und ehhm aber das gleichgewicht halten aufm back wheel is auch ziemlich schwer oder?gibts da i-welche trockenübungen oder sowas??


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2009)

SNaaKE schrieb:


> ohaa is ja mal echt geiil danke...und ehhm aber das gleichgewicht halten aufm back wheel is auch ziemlich schwer oder?gibts da i-welche trockenübungen oder sowas??



müsste glaub ich in den videos von ryan leech erklährt sein.

Aber es hilft schon mal das VR auf eine Bank oder i-was etwas höheres zustellen und dann lehn dich immer mehr nach hinten. I-wann ist dann das VR nicht mehr auf der Bank. Versuch da ein bisschen zu balancieren, oder auch mit VR auf der Bank. Das hat bisjetzt viele geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SNaaKE (4. Mai 2009)

okaiii coool werde ich dann sooo versuchn...dankee für Eure hilfe...ich nehme echt jeden tipp an weil ich das echt lernen will und gerne umsteigen würde...


----------



## kamo-i (4. Mai 2009)

Du hast das letzte video von mir auch noch nicht sehen können, richtig? Dann hätte sich deine Frage erübrigt... 
Ist schon so wie Eisbein nochmal meinte; am besten ist es (zumindest war es so bei mir) wenn du nur mit dem VR auf einem etwa kniehohem hindernis stehst und einfach nen bisschen hin und her hüpfst. wenn de das sicher kannst lehnst du dich stück für stück weiter nach hinten. und auch mit der höhe (also dem winkel der knie) variieren... Irgendwann wird das VR immer "leichter" bis du es gar nicht mehr brauchst. wenn du so weiter machst kannst du langsam etwas nach hinten hüpfen... dann solls das gewesen sein. 

nächster schritt ist das gleiche, nur natürlich ohne hindernis. Also ein mal ordentlich in die pedale treten und aufrichten. Am obersten punkt - also da wo du nach hinten kippen würdest - ziehst du mit etwas gefühl die hr-bremse. wenn dus richtig machst gehst du genau da in den bwh über. hört sich natürlich leichter an als es ist. aber wenn du es erstmal geschafft hast sitzt es auch schnell....

bis dann.


----------



## siede. (4. Mai 2009)

@ kamo-i für mich war es anfangs sehr viel leichter mim Bwh anzufangen, als einfach so das Gleichgewicht aufm Hr zu halten... Mit nem Bwh kannste grobe Fehler ausgleichen 

Und Bremse nur (ein bischen) mit Gefühl zu ziehen ist für Anfänger keine gute Idee... Am besten komplett zupacken damit das Hr blockiert und dir nicht wegrollt. Mit der Zeit kommt dann auch das Gefühl.


So wars zumindest bei mir.


----------



## kamo-i (4. Mai 2009)

Nagut, ich glaube dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte das ja auch mit dem BWH genauso. Also mit dem VR auf ein Hindernis, hüpfen, nach hinten lehnen. So lang bis man auf dem HR hüpft... Bla... Weißt was ich meine... =)

Und mit "mit Gefühl die HR-Bremse ziehen" war eher der Augenblick gemeint wann man Sie zieht. Ich denke das ist das entscheidene. Aber das kommt mit der Zeit von "allein".

rinngehaun.


----------



## jockie (4. Mai 2009)

http://www.trashzen.com


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2009)

bremse mit gefühl ziehen ist für die meisten anfänger schlichtweg unmöglich/unvorstellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SNaaKE (5. Mai 2009)

soo habs gestern mal versucht was ihr mir gezeigt habt.wenn ich normal auf dem boden stehe kann ich mein bike auf HR rochziehen nur mein problem is das ich keine 2 sek stehen kann...kann ich das gleichgewicht halten i-wie üben oder einfach 10000 mal probieren bis ich es schaffe?

mit der bank hab ich es auch versucht.leiider is es da für mich noch schwerer wie ohne weil ich auch auf der bank kaum gleichgewicht halten kann. :-( ...

dafür klappt meine manual und wheeli immer besser.. ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2009)

SNaaKE schrieb:


> soo habs gestern mal versucht was ihr mir gezeigt habt.wenn ich normal auf dem boden stehe kann ich mein bike auf HR rochziehen nur mein problem is das ich keine 2 sek stehen kann...kann ich das gleichgewicht halten i-wie üben oder einfach 10000 mal probieren bis ich es schaffe?
> 
> mit der bank hab ich es auch versucht.leiider is es da für mich noch schwerer wie ohne weil ich auch auf der bank kaum gleichgewicht halten kann. :-( ...
> 
> dafür klappt meine manual und wheeli immer besser.. ;-)



du musst Korrekturhüpfer machen, sonst brauchst du vermutlich noch etwas länger bis du es drauf hast


----------



## x.VerteX.x (8. Mai 2009)

die infos hier sind echt toll 

meint ihr, ein BMX (mit bremsen hinten und vorne) ist für den einstieg gut? würde sehr gerne trials lernen und hätte da noch ein BMX bei mir im keller


----------



## dane08 (9. Mai 2009)

bmx is eher schlecht/"scheise" zum anfangen, weil das bb so tief , der radstand meist sehr kurz, und der gang zu hoch ist.
aber einige sachen kann mann damit schon üben.
z.b gleichgewicht halten, räder versetzen, bunnyhop...


----------



## x.VerteX.x (9. Mai 2009)

wieso wird eigentlich in den ganzen tutorials gesagt, dass man den trackstand auf so einer anhebung ("slope") üben sollte? ich hätte nämlich ein problem eine geeignete zu finden...
oder hat der trackstand jetzt gar nicht unbedingt was mit gleichgewicht-halten-üben zu tun?


----------



## siede. (9. Mai 2009)

Wie jetzt ? Trackstand heisst übersetzt soviel wie "Still stehen", "Auf der Stelle stehen"
Klar braucht man dafür ne Portion Gleichgewichtssinn.

Das mit der "Anhebung" hat eigentlich nicht viel damit zu tun. Nur weils für den Ryan Leech gut ist, muss es nicht automatisch auch gut für dich sein ;-)

Aber ich frage mich, warum du, statt raus zu gehn und es einfach zu probieren, soviele Fragen hier im Forum stellst :-? Du kannst hier jeden soweit ausquetschen wie du willst und anschließend auch alles theorätisch können. Aber draußen, auf dem Rad, ist das ne komplett andere Geschichte.

Üben, üben, üben ... wenns sein muss jeden Tag und, wenns nicht anders geht, auch mit nem BMX. Gruß, Alex


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Mai 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> ..
> Üben, üben, üben ... wenns sein muss jeden Tag und, wenns nicht anders geht, auch mit nem BMX. Gruß, Alex



Word!


----------



## x.VerteX.x (9. Mai 2009)

natürlich werde ich und habe ich schon angefangen zu üben, der "trackstand" aufm bmx klappt sogar schon ziemlich gut *ohne* einen hügel 

hatte mich bloß gewundert, warum überall ein hügel empfohlen wird, habe aber meine eigene methode zum üben der balance gefunden. werde mir natürlich dann auch die anderen tutorials, die hier gepostet wurden, zu herzen nehmen


----------



## NoStyle (9. Mai 2009)

Ich war eben ein wenig Basics üben, auch Trackstand. Ich habe noch das Problem dass ich immer leicht nach vorne rolle, sprich Bremse löse um mit kleinen Pedalkicks das Gleichgewicht zu stabilisieren. Die Kunst ist es aber wohl auf der gleichen Stelle stehen zu bleiben, mit minimalen Korrekturbewegungen. Das kann man an einem kleinen Anstieg (Hügel) ganz gut üben, da man ohne Bremse, nur mit leichtem Pedaldruck ausgleichen kann. Im Leech-Tutorial sieht mal deutlich wie er sich mit leichtem Druck auf den Pedalen stabilisiert, ohne große Lenkbewegungen auszuführen. Ich denke, das ist einfach ein Weg seinen Gleichgewichtssinn zu schulen ...

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------

